# Regular North Midland Meet, Bee Hive Inn



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As some of us will only just be going to, or, be back from the IOM, lets move this to middle of April.

What's best for you: Monday, 12th April (Easter Monday) or Monday, 19th April :?:

For "new-comers", the Bee Hive Inn, Combs, Derbyshire, is just off the B5470 between Chapel-en-le-Frith and Whaley Bridge and sign posted from the Hanging Gate pub.

Also, do we meet at 7:00pm and go for a short run and then dinner or do we stick to the tried and tested: meet at 7:30pm for dinner.


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

OK, OK, so I'm a stranger on posts still, busy, busy, busy !
& I know I failed to make the IOM trip, but...

Anyway, the 12th is great for me, & this time my wife also, because it is half-term (no, she is not still at School, she works there !)...
...however, the 19th is bad for me (chap at works 60th bash) !
so, I'll watch with trepidation... 
12th please ?

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

12th then :?: 
I met Hilly at Curborough on Saturday (27th). He favours the 12th too.

Steve, Ian, Jonathan, Mark, artthur - what about you?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes - I think I can do the 12th (it's the Bank Holiday Monday if I recall) so yes I should be ready for my fisn "n" chips and some of that green stuff.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all,

The 12th looks good for me at the moment.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, it looks like the 12th then.

I think I'll book a table this time round. 
As you read quite correctly, Jonathan, it is Easter Monday (oops, sorry :wink: )
BTW: what's the "green stuff". You are not talking about davidg's break pads, I guess :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Green Stuff = Lettuce or things that rabbits and healty people eat or as you quite rightly point out some very fine brakes :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani & all others,

Good job I have told the wife about the 12th then !
So, Steve, bring yours aswell please...
We'll look even better if you've booked a table aswell !!

Coincidently, our TTR is currently in Lincoln Audi having brakes serviced, not with green stuff though !
Should be back with us on Saturday...whatch this space...

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## artthur (May 7, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Unfortunately can't make 12/4 - maybe some other time.

I will keep watching this meet develop, in case it changes, but I will attend a meet soon - honest guv!!

Cheers,

arTThur


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, I'm away on the 12th

And you know me and mid-week meets anyway,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> And you know me and mid-week meets anyway,


It's Easter Monday, _beginning of the week _:wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

As I said, I'm away on the 12th.

It's just not the same anymore, you never listen to what I have to say, You just don't care..........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> As I said, I'm away on the 12th.
> 
> It's just not the same anymore, you never listen to what I have to say, You just don't care..........


  Just look what you've done: now I'm crying too   
O.K. then, how about a Monday in May: _beginning of the week_ 

Alternatively, there is always the Sunday lunch time CA meets at the Legh Arms. We can have a private run without the UR-quattros


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. I'll book the table for 7:30pm, usual time. *
Does anyone want to meet for a run before hand 

* This is now done


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani / Others,

Hope thats not just a table for two, there should be a few of us this time !
However, as we have an 80 mile run to get there, no run for us this time please !
We will be leaving Coventry 4.30, following Steve & Co. from Lichfield at 5.30, and should be there for 7.30 easily, all being well !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
TTR back from Lincoln Audi with fresh brake fluid & a much better brake pedal now...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No dinner for one :wink: booked a table for eight [smiley=chef.gif] 
See you at 7:30 pm


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Table for eight, or seven-thirty ? !
OK, OK, I get it...

Stevey is minus his missess tonight (temporarily!) so a cheaper meal for him tonight...

We might even set off earlier, so where will you be running too ?
Might catch-up with your run, either way, will see you there.

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
nice day, so far...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> Dani,
> Table for eight, or seven-thirty ? !


table for eight at 7:30pm :wink: :roll:



Jagman said:


> We might even set off earlier, so where will you be running too ?
> Might catch-up with your run, either way, will see you there.


Geoff, looks like a no-run day :? .... exept that ... I will go for a Pennine blast now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And another lovely dinner was had by all who came 

The May meet will be after GyÃ¶r, that's second half in May 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Kath,

sorry to hear about your back  Have a look at this:

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... _care.html

Hope you'll get better soon!!!!

Dani :-*


----------

